# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Gold Ag i del ne mbrojtje muslimaneve ne Kosove.

## angmokio

*Gold Ag i del ne mbrojtje muslimaneve ne Kosove.* 

Reperi i njohur shqiptar, Gold AG e ka sjell këngën më të re, ‘Shqiptar’, e cila nga e premta është në dispozicion edhe në Youtube.

Kjo këngë ka tematikë të veçantë, mbi të gjitha fetare, ndërsa reperi nga Presheva i sulmon ata që e shajnë Islamin.

‘Muslim for life’, është një pjesë e tekstit, ku Gold AG e shpreh krejt mllefin ndaj personave dhe institucioneve të caktuara.

----------

Sayan2003 (23-02-2014)

----------


## jarigas

> Per ty dhe per te gjithe ndyresirat qe mendojne si ty. Degjoje kete kengen qe te qetesohesh shpirterisht.


Mire pra, nje person qe mendon se parlamenti i vendit te tij per te cilin rreh gjoksin se eshte 99% mysliman, na qenka mbushur me "shkije  e udbasha" e per me shume, paraqet nje videoclip ku himnizohet dhuna, eshte krimb po aq sa ti!!

----------


## angmokio

> Mire pra, nje person qe mendon se parlamenti i vendit te tij per te cilin rreh gjoksin se eshte 99% mysliman, na qenka mbushur me "shkije  e udbasha" e per me shume, paraqet nje videoclip ku himnizohet dhuna, eshte krimb po aq sa ti!!


Kur do behesh njehere njeri e te vish e te debatosh pa share e ofenduar? Liries i thashe ndyresire sepse mundohet te mohoje identitetin shqiptare te muslimaneve ne gjithe trojet shqiptare. Sinqerisht nuk kam as kohe por as nerva te merrem me debate sharjesh e ofendimesh pa lidhje. Kenga me siper eshte shfryrje ndaj padrejtesive qe i behen shqiptareve muslimane ne kosove duke i mohuar te drejtat njerezore qe kane sic eshte ezani , shamia etj. Ti dhe te tjere te krishtere ketu ne forum nuk ju kam as kundershtar e as armiq, perkundrazi jashte ketij forumi jemi miq e shoke e vellezer,  ndaj eshte turp te shahemi e ofendohemi si kalamaj. Qofsh mire!

----------


## iliria e para

> Per ty dhe per te gjithe ndyresirat qe mendojne si ty. Degjoje kete kengen qe te qetesohesh shpirterisht.


Dhe ti mburresh me nje psikpat qe shan dhe ofendon.Ne vendet muslimane kete do e pushkatonin.Tregon ate gishtin  egjate  etj. Kendon me muzike qe Kurani e ndalon... Shan te paret, shan te zgjedhurit nga populli etj.Ai eshte musliman per ty? Tashti cka eshte islami? Une nuk e kuptoj.A ndrushon islami nga rasti ne rast?

----------


## angmokio

> Dhe ti mburresh me nje psikpat qe shan dhe ofendon.Ne vendet muslimane kete do e pushkatonin.Tregon ate gishtin  egjate  etj. Kendon me muzike qe Kurani e ndalon... Shan te paret, shan te zgjedhurit nga populli etj.Ai eshte musliman per ty? Tashti cka eshte islami? Une nuk e kuptoj.A ndrushon islami nga rasti ne rast?


Ku e ke lexuar ne kuran qe ndalohet muzika? Ke te pare shan ai ? Pse genjen? Gishtin e gjate ia tregon ndyrsirave qe sikur ty mision ne jete kane luften ndaj islamit. Keta zagare politikane jane gjakpiresit dhe hajdutet e popullit qe mashtojne popullin para zgjedhjeve . 

P.s Islami eshte fe qe urdheron ne paqe me njerezit paqesore dhe ne lufte kunder ndyresirave.

----------


## ane

KIMETE BERISHA 

arë fati ka Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi! 

Ky xhebraili i etur për gjak, gjithmonë harron me ja përmend emrn në këngët e tij vrastare.

E në vend të Ramush Haradinajt, ky djali i thotë "kalë" Presidentes Atifete Jahjaga. 
Se Ramushit s'guxon me ja fut kokën në thes. As Kadri Veselit. 
Ky guxon veç me gra, edhe kur ato janë Komandante.

Ky zogu ka probleme psikike vetëm me shqiptarë dhe është kah e zhvillon në këngë një luftë myslimane kundër shqiptarëve. Ai nuk e kupton pse vonohen e nuk çohen myslimanët për t'i djegur të gjallë shqiptarët.
Këtij robi të Preshevës, Serbia kurrë nuk ia zë udhën. 
Se nuk paguhet m'u tall me Serbinë. 

Hoxha Irfan Salihu me imamin Shefqet Krasniqi kanë zënë vendin në xhenetin e kësaj kënge, si me porosi, ndërsa të tjerëve ua ka futur kokat në thes dhe i pret vdekja e tmerrshme.
E "Zoti" është ky shizoidi vet, që i gjykon shqiptarët në ahiret.

Kënga e protestës ka vdekur. 

Tash vehabistat e rinj po vajtojnë e s'po këndojnë. 
Rep-i u bë mënyra më spontane e përhapjes së racizmit. 
Për shkak se askush nuk i merr seriozisht.
Anipse ky djali e ka përndjëmend!

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (23-02-2014)

----------


## ane

Angmokio ,vetem nese ti islam personal ,perndryshe te gjithe hooxhallaret e konsiderojne muziken haram ,ja i preferuarit yt imam Shefqet KRASNIQI cka thote:


Dhe ky idoli yt e thote te njejten gje :
Jakup Hasipi

MUZIKA - Bllokim e hallakatje e mendjes dhe zemrës!

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (23-02-2014)

----------


## angmokio

> Angmokio ,vetem nese ti islam personal ,perndryshe te gjithe hooxhallaret e konsiderojne muziken haram ,ja i preferuarit yt imam Shefqet KRASNIQI cka thote:
> 
> 
> Dhe ky idoli yt e thote te njejten gje :
> Jakup Hasipi
> 
> MUZIKA - Bllokim e hallakatje e mendjes dhe zemrës!


Pyetja ime ishte shume e drejtperdrejte. Ku thote Kurani qe muzika eshte e ndaluar? Sigurisht qe asnje verset Kuranor nuk flet per muziken ( lejimin apo ndalimin). Video me siper nga Dr. Shefqeti eshte mendim personal i argumentuar nga disa hadithe qe dijetaret islame kane dhene interpretime te ndryshme. Muzika nuk eshte ceshtje madhore per te cilen muslimanet duhet te preokupohen. Por , nuk mund te mohoj qe ajo lloj muzike e shoqeruar me lakuriqesi apo propagande jo morale eshte e ndaluar. 

Muzike ben dhe Mahir Zain , por a mund ti thuash asaj lloj muzike e ndaluar kur prej tij jane bere shkak mijera te rinj te futen ne islam? E njejta gje dhe kenga ne videon me lart. Hallall i qofte. Keshtu le tia nxjerre masken qafirave ne kosove  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angmokio

> *Se Ramushit s'guxon me ja fut kokën në thes.*


Shko tek minuta 1:37 se aty e ke dhe mesazhin per Ramushin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ane

> Shko tek minuta 1:37 se aty e ke dhe mesazhin per Ramushin


hahhahah ne menyre te koduar ? haha emrin emrin pse nuk ja permendi siq permendi te tjereve ?

----------


## angmokio

> hahhahah ne menyre te koduar ? haha emrin emrin pse nuk ja permendi siq permendi te tjereve ?


Vetem bundrat kane nevoje per apel emrash.

----------

Sayan2003 (23-02-2014)

----------


## Antiproanti

> hahhahah ne menyre te koduar ? haha emrin emrin pse nuk ja permendi siq permendi te tjereve ?


Sepse i fryn prapanica..!


Perndryshe, ky rapper dhe shume si ky jane te detyruar te bejne edhe keso provokimesh fetare, per te mos u zhdukur plotesisht nga skena.
Une cuditem se me cfare mbijetojne, kur dihet qe praktikisht askush nuk paguan per muziken e tyre, pervec ndoshta kur i therrasin ne ndonje organizim apo ne disko perendimore!?

Sidoqofte, eshte fatkeqesi e madhe qe artistet e ndryshem jane te detyruar ta perdorin fene per te mbijetuar!

----------

jarigas (24-02-2014)

----------


## angmokio

> Sidoqofte, eshte fatkeqesi e madhe qe artistet e ndryshem jane te detyruar ta perdorin *fene per te mbijetuar!*


605,345 shikime kenga e GOLG AG vetem per 2 dite. Kjo tregon qarte sa te ndjeshem jane shqiptaret kur behet fjale per islamin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Antiproanti

> 605,345 shikime kenga e GOLG AG vetem per 2 dite. Kjo tregon qarte sa te ndjeshem jane shqiptaret kur behet fjale per islamin


Megjithate, *0 lek*...
Ne fakt pak lek i fiton edhe me klikime ne Youtube, por jo per te mbijetuar.

----------


## angmokio

> Megjithate, *0 lek*...


Youtube paguan diku 6.35$ per cdo 1000 klikime.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Youtube paguan diku 6.35$ per cdo 1000 klikime.



Prej vitit 2012/2013...
Nuk ka shume fikse.
Nje perdorues i Youtube, klipi i te cilit ishte klikuar mbi 530 milion ka deklaruar se ka fituar rreth 150.000 dollare.
Prej vitit te kaluar, secili perdorues mund te fitoje nga cdo klikim. Perpara kane fituar vetem disa me miliona klikime.
Potenciali i rapper-ve si Gold AG, i cili eshte nder me te etabluarit, eshte mesatarisht rrethe 1 milione klikime. D.m.th. nese gjate vitit publikon klipe (me pagese) me te cilat arrine 2 milion klikime te verteta, te cilat llogariten si te tilla nga Youtube, atehere eventualisht mund ti fitoje 4000-6000 dollare. Por, sipas gjitha gjasave shumica e ketyre rapper-ve me te etabluara kane kontrata me agjenci te etabluara, te cilat fitojne nga keta. 
Jo cdo klip i postuar ne Youtube eshte me pagese apo i postuar nga autori, agjencia e tij etj.!!!
Klipet pa reklame p.sh. zakonisht apo shpesh nuk paguhen.

Sido qe te jete, prej vitit te kaluar, kenegetaret me te njohur edhe me pare, secili ka mundesi te fitoje dicka ne Youtube. Gje qe eshte shume mire per artistet qe praktikisht nuk fitojne me shitje direkte te kenegeve. 
Megjithate, as kjo nuk e arsyeton perdorimin e fese  resp. urrejtjes fetare dhe te ngjashme  per perfitime te tilla materiale.

----------


## Wordless

> Pyetja ime ishte shume e drejtperdrejte. Ku thote Kurani qe muzika eshte e ndaluar?


Mos u bëj munafik lol angmokio  :ngerdheshje:  Hadithi sipas teje nuk vlen për asgjë ?!!

E transmeton Ebu Mailk El-esh'ariu (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë) se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë: "Do të vijë një popull që do ta lejojnë amoralitetin, mendafshin, verën, defet (el-meazif-muzika)". (Hadith i saktë, transemeton Buhariu). 

Ç'do të thotë "el-meazif"? 

Ka thënë El-Xhevheriu, e ky është kreu i gjuhës: "el-meazif" është kënga dhe veglat (Muzikore) argetuese. "El-meazif" i thuhet çdo këngë dhe çdo loje argetuese. Ndërsa "do ta lejojnë" do të thotë: do ta veprojnë sikur të ishte e lejuar, përkunder asaj që është e ndaluar. Pra, ata i lejojnë defet dhe ndegjimin e këngëve dhe të muzikës edhe pse ajo është e ndaluar

----------


## angmokio

> Mos u bëj munafik lol angmokio  Hadithi sipas teje nuk vlen për asgjë ?!!
> 
> E transmeton Ebu Mailk El-esh'ariu (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë) se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë: "Do të vijë një popull që do ta lejojnë amoralitetin, mendafshin, verën, defet (el-meazif-muzika)". (Hadith i saktë, transemeton Buhariu). 
> 
> Ç'do të thotë "el-meazif"? 
> 
> Ka thënë El-Xhevheriu, e ky është kreu i gjuhës: "el-meazif" është kënga dhe veglat (Muzikore) argetuese. "El-meazif" i thuhet çdo këngë dhe çdo loje argetuese. Ndërsa "do ta lejojnë" do të thotë: do ta veprojnë sikur të ishte e lejuar, përkunder asaj që është e ndaluar. Pra, ata i lejojnë defet dhe ndegjimin e këngëve dhe të muzikës edhe pse ajo është e ndaluar


Arsyeja qe e bera pyetjen me siper eshte se nje anetar tha se eshte e shkruajtur ne Kuran qe muzika eshte e ndaluar. Faktikisht nuk ka asnje verset kuranor ku te flase per muziken. Hadithet per muziken jane te shumta dhe interpretohen ne menyre te ndryshme nga dijetaret islame. Hadithi me siper qe ke sjell ti eshte e transmetuar prej Bukhariut vertete por ama i mungon ''senedi'' (zinxhiri transmetues) cka e ben te dyshimte autencitetin e tij. Muzika eshte ceshtje qe per mendimin tim (personal)  lejimi apo i ndalimi i saj varet nga shoqerimi qe njerezit i bejne asaj. Nese degjimi i muzikes te con ne pisllek atehere eshte e ndaluar, ne rastin e kenges se Gold Ag apo Mahir Zain sic e kam permendur dhe me siper nuk shikoj asgje te keqe perkundrazi muzika e tyre i sherben islamit.

----------


## Wordless

> Arsyeja qe e bera pyetjen me siper eshte se nje anetar tha se eshte e shkruajtur ne Kuran qe muzika eshte e ndaluar. Faktikisht nuk ka asnje verset kuranor ku te flase per muziken. Hadithet per muziken jane te shumta dhe interpretohen ne menyre te ndryshme nga dijetaret islame. Hadithi me siper qe ke sjell ti eshte e transmetuar prej Bukhariut vertete por ama i mungon ''senedi'' (zinxhiri transmetues) cka e ben te dyshimte autencitetin e tij. Muzika eshte ceshtje qe per mendimin tim (personal)  lejimi apo i ndalimi i saj varet nga shoqerimi qe njerezit i bejne asaj. Nese degjimi i muzikes te con ne pisllek atehere eshte e ndaluar, ne rastin e kenges se Gold Ag apo Mahir Zain sic e kam permendur dhe me siper nuk shikoj asgje te keqe perkundrazi muzika e tyre i sherben islamit.


Shiko këtu, nëse do, unë mund të sjell qindra hadithe ku ndalohet rreptësisht muzika në Islam. Por më mirë po të lë ty që ta gjuash topin i pari (favor nga ana ime kjo   :perqeshje:  )  ..... dhe më sill ti një hadith që Islami e lejon muzikën  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Shiko këtu, nëse do, unë mund të sjell qindra hadithe ku ndalohet rreptësisht muzika në Islam. Por më mirë po të lë ty që ta gjuash topin i pari (favor nga ana ime kjo   )  ..... dhe më sill ti një hadith që Islami e lejon muzikën






I ke te argumentuara me hadithe te Bukhariut (edhe me sened)  :buzeqeshje:  Degjim te kendshem!

----------

